

Check the current stock of hard-to-find Lego sets - tmock12
http://www.ooslego.com/

======
caractacus
Off topic but for anyone that might have some of it, is the Minecraft lego
worth what appears to be an exhorbitant price, even compared to the other
themed sets? Youngest daughter is desperate for some but when Lego is about a
close a real-world representation of Minecraft as possible, I don't want to
shell out just to get the theme...

~~~
hullo
The retail prices on the new Minecraft sets (The Cave $20 / Crafting Box $50 /
The Mine $110 / etc) are pretty closely in line with other branded sets. If
you're looking at a marketplace price on an OOS item (e.g. crafting box at $85
right now on Amazon) it's easy to get a bad impression though.

Looking briefly at $50 list Star Wars sets, the piece counts are actually
generally lower. Compare the 518 piece minecraft set to the z-95 headhunter @
373, Umbaran MHC @ 493, & Droid Gunship @ 439.

------
throwaway1979
The set I've been pining for is the Motorized Bulldozer[1]. My hope is that
Lego will reissue it one day. That said, as a Lego fan, I've started getting
pretty annoyed at the company for their "special parts" and limited edition
print runs. Talk about creating artificial scarcity! I look forward to the day
we can get a quality 3D printed construction system - with opensourced designs
of course!

[1] [http://www.toysperiod.com/lego-set-
reference/technic/model/c...](http://www.toysperiod.com/lego-set-
reference/technic/model/construction/lego-8275-motorized-bulldozer/)

------
lmg643
I love this site as simply an index of interesting Lego sets. But on a few of
the items I spot-checked marked OOS, they are in-stock at Amazon. Impressive
amount of work for a nice parent-friendly niche problem though.

~~~
tmock12
So for Amazon it shows whether they are in stock by Amazon directly. Not
necessarily other sellers selling through Amazon. A reason for this is a lot
of sellers that are not Amazon directly jack up the prices for Lego sets. So
they are considered by the system as "OOS". I'm planning on implementing a
status and a price soon. But for instance take a look at the Super Star
Destoryer on Amazon. Retail price by Amazon is $399 when they have it in
stock. Currently the price is $799 by an outside seller listing it on Amazon.

~~~
Someone1234
I like that implementation as I try and avoid Amazon Sellers when I can (and
hate how Amazon intentionally confuses Amazon direct with Amazon sellers).

I'd definitely prefer, if you want to add Amazon Sellers, a completely
separate column rather than conflating it with Amazon direct. The current site
works for me.

------
coroxout
Good site, but now I'm annoyed at how much more Lego costs in the UK than the
US. The Back to the Future Delorean - actually not on this list but I found it
clicking around Amazon recommended links from something else - has a list
price of $34.95 in the US or £53.95 (that's $85!) in the UK.

The Lego set I'd most like to buy if it hadn't been ridiculously limited
edition is the Mars Rover set, 21104.

------
feld
An acquaintance of mine once made a living by selling legos online by the
piece. He'd buy sets and tear them down, sort them, etc. Apparently this can
be profitable especially if you can get a lot of hard to find pieces.

This was back in like 2008, so I have no idea if the site exists or if he's
still doing it.

~~~
post_break
It's very profitable. [http://www.bricklink.com/](http://www.bricklink.com/)

------
rtpg
I feel like you should invert the color scheme. If something is out of stock I
don't really need to be drawn to that. If something is in stock, though, I can
buy it.

This site reminded me again of how expensive Legos are though... really makes
me feel like a spoiled rich kid for having had so many way back.

------
joseacta
Nice site. One advice is to remove the lego keyword from your domain ASAP.
It's a trademark and they really enforce in a bad way. Change it to "bricks"
as almost everybody know bricks refers to lego.

------
fcoury
It would be nice if instead of just "In Stock" they would actually display the
price at each store.

